# Does anyone know if baby wipes actually kill germs?



## NoodleSnack

What information I can find say they don't actually kill the bacterial. I've wondered about this before but then he stopped sucking his hands so I stopped worrying so much, now he has started sucking them again and even though I wipe his hands with baby wipes, it's still at the back of my mind. I don't want to use hand sanitiser because of the strong chemical smell.


----------



## Zephram

Just wash his hands with soap if he's been touching something grubby and before eating, otherwise don't worry unduly if he puts them in his mouth. It's actually better for kids' immune systems that they're not too clean. 

I doubt baby wipes kill bacteria, I should imagine if they did they'd be too harsh for little bottoms.


----------



## Pearls18

I would concentrate on keeping the area he's in clean rather than himself, I'm a firm believer in thinking we can try to protect children too much from germs. Obviously regular hand washing is good, but I wouldn't be using anti-bac.


----------



## Jayneypops

Ive often wondered this as there is bacteria is poop? But as someone has already said, if they WERE anti-bacterial they would be too harsh on their bottoms. 

I use them to wipe my DD1s hands at stay and play sessions before she eats, but Im now wondering if it does anything? I suppose they get obvious dirt off so some germs but maybe not all germs. If you're at home, soap and waters going to be best.


----------



## Pearls18

Soap and water is actually better for poop germs, for example you should never just use an anti-bac gel on your hands after going to the toilet as that doesnt stop all germs and that doesn't stop stomach bugs passing either, my friend who is a nurse always has to wash her hands with soapey water as she says this staves off c-diff and then the anti-bac gel is important against MRSA.


----------



## FAB mama

I don't know about the baby wipes, but I wash his hands with soap and water if possible. If we're out somewhere away from a bathroom and they must be cleaned I will use "Wet Ones" which are made for hand cleaning (and anti bac) and safe for kids (supposedly). I try not to do that often though. I don't want him eating the stuff on the wipes either. If I don't have that I'll use the anti-bac gel stuff if it's around.


----------



## jd83

Baby wipes are not antibacterial. If he needs his hands cleaned quickly while you are out, a better option would be to get some baby hand and face wipes. I get them at BabiesrUS, Toysrus. Another option would be to take two little Ziploc bags with you in the diaper bag, one with a wet, soapy washcloth to wash his hands, the other with a wet cloth to rinse his hands with. 

I try not to get excessive about germs, as it is good for them to be exposed to a degree to help build immunity. Obviously before a meal, after going to the bathroom, and if clearly visibly dirty, or around someone known to be sick, though, hand washing is necessary to reduce spread of illnesses. If your lo is teething with hands in the mouth all the time, personally, I'd look for the hand and face wipes. They come in little packs similar to baby wipes, but are better for those areas of the body to kill germs.


----------



## Tigerlilyb

To be honest I'd rather my kid got a mouthful of floor germs than a mouthful of hand sanitiser. That stuff is a bit nasty. 

I second the recommendation of a soapy washcloth if you're only likely to need it once.

Also there are a lot of articles coming out now that say antibacterial soap is no more effective than normal soap for cleaning up so I can't say I'm that fussed on antibac stuff. I'll only use the alcohol stuff in winter after I've been on public transport since I have a crap immune system.

https://www.webmd.com/cold-and-flu/news/20070817/plain-soap-as-good-as-antibacterial


----------



## jd83

Tigerlilyb said:


> To be honest I'd rather my kid got a mouthful of floor germs than a mouthful of hand sanitiser. That stuff is a bit nasty.
> 
> I second the recommendation of a soapy washcloth if you're only likely to need it once.
> *
> Also there are a lot of articles coming out now that say antibacterial soap is no more effective than normal soap for cleaning up so I can't say I'm that fussed on antibac stuff*. I'll only use the alcohol stuff in winter after I've been on public transport since I have a crap immune system.
> 
> https://www.webmd.com/cold-and-flu/news/20070817/plain-soap-as-good-as-antibacterial

Definitely true. Soap is soap. Antibacterial labels are just for marketing them better. The nature of soap is to be antibacterial.


----------



## NoodleSnack

I'm more of a germaphobe. I let go with most things, but playing with dirt and fallen leaves/wood chips and then putting hands in mouth is too much for me, even if it boosts the immune system. The problem is that it usually happens when we're outside so no soap and water. I will have to find something else.


----------



## minties

I have to put my hand up and say I almost never wash the children's hands, maybe wipe them if they get food on them but that's it. I think I have washed Thomas's hands maybe 3 times in the sink with soap ever! I hate having to wash their hands and faces because they scream the house down.


----------



## RaspberryK

We wash in soap and water before food and after using the toilet. Other than that we don't, soil and leaves just gets brushed off.
Xx


----------



## chickenlegs

minties said:


> I have to put my hand up and say I almost never wash the children's hands, maybe wipe them if they get food on them but that's it. I think I have washed Thomas's hands maybe 3 times in the sink with soap ever! I hate having to wash their hands and faces because they scream the house down.

Thanks for putting this! I was beginning to think that Billy is the filthiest kid around! I have never really stressed about it to be honest. He is forever eating soil from the garden.


----------



## minties

When my mother in law was a child they all had one bath a month. And by all, there was her and 5 younger siblings, her mother and father, the tub was filled once and they all shared that same tub of water, one after the other. They all managed to live.

I really don't get the whole germ thing, it's akin to never loving in case your heart gets broken to me. Gotta enjoy the messy parts of life so you learn to live with them and they don't hurt you so much later on down the track, germs and all. Bring on the dirt, the mud pies, the worms and the messy food


----------



## marymoomin

Totally don't understand why anyone would think that the parabens/ carcinogens ( I could go on) in anti bacterial agents are better than soap (or nothing!) Delicate skin needs treated accordingly.


----------



## FAB mama

minties said:


> I have to put my hand up and say I almost never wash the children's hands, maybe wipe them if they get food on them but that's it. I think I have washed Thomas's hands maybe 3 times in the sink with soap ever! I hate having to wash their hands and faces because they scream the house down.

Haha yeah my post may have sounded like I wash his hands often but most of the time it's a wipe with a wet towel when I remember unless he's clearly touched poo or something animals were in. He's been pretty healthy so far.


----------

